# Petite question sur la nouvelle TV



## Matthe (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde!!

J'ai lu que l'Apple TV pouvait lire en streaming nos vidéos de nos autres périphériques Apple, si j'ai un dossier de fichier AVI dans mon iMac, pourra-t-elle accéder à ce dossier et lire ses fichiers en streaming?

Merci


----------



## Gr3gZZ (6 Septembre 2010)

Il faut passer par itunes pour les mettre sur l'itv. Donc si c'est dans ta bibilothèque itunes, iet lisible depuis itunes (et je crois que c'est PAS le cas des avi, je suis pas sur) oui.


----------



## Matthe (6 Septembre 2010)

Oui, il me semble qu'iTunes ne prend pas les AVI?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (6 Septembre 2010)

Donc soit tu les convertis en .mov ou .mpeg4 soit tu l'a dans l'os.


----------



## Matthe (6 Septembre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Donc soit tu les convertis en .mov ou .mpeg4 soit tu l'a dans l'os.



Merci

Dernière question, sur le site d'Apple, c'est marqué: "Vidéo au format Motion JPEG (M-JPEG) jusqu'à 35 Mbits/s, 1 280 x 720 pixels, 30 images par seconde, audio au format uLAW, audio stéréo PCM au format de fichier .avi"

Comment faire?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (6 Septembre 2010)

Comment faire quoi ? ça correspond à une résolution 720p, mais soit ça fait de l'upscalling tout seul (pour ce prix là j'espère) soit tu le verra dans le format classique, mais y'as rien à faire


----------



## Matthe (6 Septembre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Comment faire quoi ? ça correspond à une résolution 720p, mais soit ça fait de l'upscalling tout seul (pour ce prix là j'espère) soit tu le verra dans le format classique, mais y'as rien à faire


Comment faire pour les lires tout simplement vu que c'est de l'AVI

L'Apple TV lie les vidéos en streaming via iTunes.
iTunes n'est pas compatible avec les AVI.
Apple déclare l'&#63743;TV compatible AVI.

il y a un soucis


----------



## j-j (7 Septembre 2010)

Matthe a dit:


> Apple déclare l'&#63743;TV compatible AVI.
> 
> il y a un soucis



Ha bon ?


----------



## ederntal (7 Septembre 2010)

j-j a dit:


> Ha bon ?




L'apple tv ne lira pas ton fichier divx .avi depuis ton mac en steaming !

Il faut pour cela que tu ré-encode tes fichiers dans un format compatible iTunes, Quicktime X le fait, ou de très bons logiciels comme Handbreak... Mais cela prends du temps et tu vas surement perdre un peu de qualité d'image si ton fichier source n'est pas de bonne qualité !

Certains fichiers .avi sont lisibles par iTunes (et donc par l'Apple Tv), mais dans des formats très spécifiques (qui correspondent à ceux qui sortent de certains appareils photos je crois).


----------



## waternoose (12 Septembre 2010)

Moi j'en ai déduis que les fichiers en .avi sont lisible depuis AppleTV.  On verra bien dans 15 jours !


----------



## fpoil (13 Septembre 2010)

Oui les .avi "au format Motion JPEG (M-JPEG) jusqu'à 35 Mbits/s, 1 280 x 720  pixels, 30 images par seconde, audio au format uLAW, audio stéréo PCM".

je ne suis pas sûr que la majorité d'entre nous ait des videos de vacances en .avi m-jpeg, mais plutôt des .avi mpeg-4 partie 2...

L'avi est un conteneur dans lequel on peut mettre à la limite n'importe quoi


----------



## j-j (13 Septembre 2010)

La question que je me pose est quel est le débit minimum requis pour regarder en streaming les vidéos proposer par iTunes Store ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

j-j a dit:


> La question que je me pose est quel est le débit minimum requis pour regarder en streaming les vidéos proposer par iTunes Store ?


Bonsoir. 

Même question pour moi. du coup j'ai des doutes...si ce produit n'est utilisable qu'aux connectés en tres haut débit, mieux vaut le savoir avant l'acquisition...


----------

